

Got Great Reviews on HN. Seeking Co-Founder. - guiseppecalzone

I'm building an online faxing and electronic signature tool, called HelloFax.com. Hacker News gave us great reviews:
http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&#38;rls=en&#38;q=hellofax&#38;ie=UTF-8&#38;oe=UTF-8<p>I outsourced a lot of it and had a technical co-founder assist with the rest.  But, my co-founder got busy with work. We parted on great terms and I'm continuing with the startup.<p>The paid version is very close to being finished. The e-signature tool is awesome. I showed it to a lot of people at TechCrunch Disrupt and they loved it. With some connections from Google Ventures, I'm able to get local fax numbers on demand, API access and wholesale rates.  Normally you have to be a high volume company to get the rates and access that I'm getting.<p>So, what's left until paid launch:
1. Final setup of the Asterisk Fax Server
2. Completion of editor and signature tool (it's 75 percent done, not yet visible on the domain)
3. Billing system<p>It's a cash product. No pie in the sky here.<p>I'm hoping to find a developer in the Bay Area to help me out. We can do equity, labor swap, rev share or payment -- depending on the cost.<p>If you're interested, know someone, or have any advice on finding a co-founder, please let me know.<p>Thanks HN!
======
ashitvora
Regarding Cofounder, Have you thought of hiring an intern?

I would say, try SJSU, Stanford, UC Berkley, SFSU, etc. May be somebody might
be interested to work for a share (usually students ask for some stipend to
pay their rent and bills).

This way you can try them for couple of months and see if your frequency
matches with them.

One drawback here is, since they might not be as technically sound as an
experienced developer might be, you gotta think about it.

~~~
josephwalla
That's a great idea. Do you know anyone at those schools that I could contact?
Are there intern job boards that I could post at?

Thanks!

~~~
ashitvora
Yea, all schools have internal job board. You can email their careers and
placement cell to post it there. You can also contact some responsible person
at CS dept to broadcast the email to all students.

------
sinamdar
Unrelated to this particular post, but the video on the About Us page is "No
longer available due to copyright...".

This is a great service. I will definitely keep in mind when I have to send a
fax next time.

~~~
guiseppecalzone
Thanks for pointing that out! It's the video from office space, where they're
demolishing the fax machine :). Fixed.

~~~
sga
Thought it was sweet there's a wikipedia page about the error message.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PC_LOAD_LETTER>

------
jwegan
Just a suggestion, maybe you should consider a freemium model. I typically use
faxzero when I need to send faxes since most of my faxes are less than 3 pages
and they allow me to send my faxes for free in exchange for putting ads on the
cover page.

------
zaveri
link <http://HelloFax.com>

